# Thoughts on Google+/Anyone got Google+ yet?



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

I'm posting this here because I've been testing it out and IMO Google+ is a huge breakthrough in social internet technology.

Anyone else here gotten a chance to check it out? 

PM me if you wanna throw me in a circle of yours or want an invite.

Anyhow--what do you guys think of it? I think it's destined to blow facebook off the map. Unless they act fast. Which would be REALLY hard.


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

Thanks a lot for telling me about this; I had not even heard of it. It does not surprise me, as social networking was one of the few things it had not really "colonized" yet on the internet.


----------



## Mr.Xl Vii (Jan 19, 2011)

I have Google+. I can already tell it's going to be better than facebook. The circles is a nice feature and it interfaces with the search engine which is nice. Most of all I think the best part about it will be the brief period of time when I dont have a bunch of people on my Google+ that I dont really like, but then again the circles feature allows you to filter through your so called "friends" so it wont really matter. I like it, I can't wait until it has more people.


----------



## Monkey King (Nov 16, 2010)

It seems I can get my social life + business done on Google+. I really think it has the potential to blow FB out of the game.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I like it. Seems pretty ready to navigate and I realy like being able to post status updated to only certain groups


----------



## Toru Okada (May 10, 2011)

Khys said:


> I realy like being able to post status updated to only certain groups


I like this too. Although if I ever get a G+ account, I will probably only want to add a small amount of people. Because I've deleted about 1/2 of my original 'friends', and blocked about 80% of the rest from my newsfeed on fb.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

From what i understand this is not Google's first attempt to create a social networking site in competition of another. Google Buzz was an attempt to create their own version of Twitter and failed miserably. Whether this Google + will out-due Facebook is hard to predict. The tipping point for these fads can be as small and trivial as a thread such as this one I am posting in causing a chain effect which will push Google + to surpass Facebook.

I am hesitant to speculate but I think Facebook because of the number and types of followers involved will remain a formidable entity despite Google's attempts. This is not to say that Google won't be able to take the larger shareholders of the social network arena but unless Facebook gets themselves entangled in more lawsuits or scandals they will not be disappearing anytime in the near future as far as I can tell.


Let me know when Google √ or Google π is released


(also as I do not have an actual facebook account I do not see myself bothering with a Google+ account although who knows.. this may be the straw that breaks the proverbial camels back in my reluctance for joining the fad.)


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

I like Google+ pretty well so far. It's much more intuitive than facebook and I like how it's fairly no-frills. What I've always hated about facebook was the lack of a setting to let you approve comments, picture tags, etc before they showed up. Instead there's just the option for who to make all that visible to. Myspace (and livejournal, to an extent) took care of that just fine and it doesn't make much sense that facebook never implemented a similar feature. I've yet to be inundated by any obnoxious new applications or features that have been way more complicated than they should be to turn off.

A few things about Google+ don't update right away and the circles method of different friends groups is a bit different at first but fairly intuitive to navigate. A departure from the riffraff that I typically run into on facebook is also another stamp in its favor.

I don't see this overtaking facebook any time in the near future given how much it has permeated society. The problem being if it does become more popular and all the people who use facebook casually and spam everyone with their chain mail rumor of the day or obnoxious status updates will migrate over. These aren't the types who I would think would take advantage of the circles features and once again the lowest common denominators are back doing what they do. I see Google+ staying strong with the more advanced users with facebook being the more popular choice for the general public.


----------



## reletative (Dec 17, 2010)

I had a myspace back when nobody was on myspace and I thought it would never take off,lol


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm annoyed. I don't want another profile to maintain. It's obnoxious. I will give in eventually I'm sure (and probably actually like it), but for right now I'm just keeping busy irrationally bashing Google+.

I feel like my grandmother when we bought her a digital watch because she could no longer read the numbers on her analog watch, and she gave the digital watch back and said that she'd rather just stick with the analog watch she couldn't read.


----------



## Bote (Jun 16, 2010)

Another copied idea.  Apart from the original Google search engine, everything that company did afterwards was take a good idea and try to profit on it. No ingenuity whatsoever. The talk to friends via web cam thingy existed way back in 2004/5 on a Russian gaming site and it was programmed by a few Russian and Latvian students. Back then 90% of the www was dial-up based and it was hard for the masses to consume the innovation, but unlike Google+ it had gazillion cool points among intelligent teens who dig games and programming. And it was all for fun, this is about money.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

NotSoRighteousRob said:


> From what i understand this is not Google's first attempt to create a social networking site in competition of another. Google Buzz was an attempt to create their own version of Twitter and failed miserably. Whether this Google + will out-due Facebook is hard to predict. The tipping point for these fads can be as small and trivial as a thread such as this one I am posting in causing a chain effect which will push Google + to surpass Facebook.
> 
> I am hesitant to speculate but I think Facebook because of the number and types of followers involved will remain a formidable entity despite Google's attempts. This is not to say that Google won't be able to take the larger shareholders of the social network arena but unless Facebook gets themselves entangled in more lawsuits or scandals they will not be disappearing anytime in the near future as far as I can tell.
> 
> ...




Even Google agrees Buzz was a flop.

I tested that, too. And only tested it for about 15 minutes before I never returned. Google+ isn't the same at all.

Plus, it's already kicking ass without even being officially launched:

Google Plus could hit 10 million users today - Faster Forward - The Washington Post

EDIT: (Also, Buzz was NOTHING like Twitter....at least I don't see it at all....)


----------



## sprinkles (Feb 7, 2010)

I THINK you and I should do another collab.

I've gotten better.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

It looks like an upgraded facebook, from what I've seen.
I have, however, seen very little.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

@Kevin sorry perhaps I was thinking of Google Wave being a twitter knockoff, I don't often get to indulge with social networking like I once had so it has been difficult for me to keep up with the current affairs of the biz.

Well I have in order to understand the hype looked into it and from reviews to details about the capabilities I can see some major advantage points over facebook. Google being as big as it is will have Google+ pasted everywhere which will make it hard to ignore. Being able to video conference within it as well will give people a reason to not need skype either. It does sound promising as many things I hated about facebook aren't a part of this but google can go overboard when it comes to tracking online activities. I wouldn't know more unless I read the TOS and that could take days depending on who/how they wrote it.

Still will stick with it taking a couple years before it can topple Facebook as a social network king, we are talking just too large of numbers. The majority of facebook users I know are actual family members who use it to stay in touch with others cross country/globe. And while I do believe this is a very small percentage of facebook users I do not see these people switching unless it is absolutely pain free. If I get free time I'll have to send myself an invite and check it out. Thanks again


(also I swear I am not trying to argue with you or feel that you are wrong in any regard, I only try to look at everything objectively which often reinforces the fact that I am in fact an asshole)


----------



## Agile (Sep 27, 2010)

It's about time Google did something right, they are notorious for over experimenting and releasing products that are not ready. It doesn't feel like a google product at all. Whether it will take out Facebook, who knows, as it depends on the size of the network, however I think Google+ would have a lower cost to acquire customers, as their invitation process is really solid.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

It was actually the exclusivity of Facebook which helped it take lead over MySpace, or at least that is one theory on the matter. Still since then it has been invites for everything it seems.


----------



## TripleC (Aug 21, 2010)

Cheveyo said:


> It looks like an upgraded facebook, from what I've seen.
> I have, however, seen very little.


This is awesome.  

I love Google+ and I think that as soon as more people are on it, there is the potential for it to easily overtake Facebook! You have more control and it feels less obnoxious than Facebook. Plus, I think people like new and exciting things... just like the switch from Myspace to Facebook, lots of people get jazzed up about a "new trend" as far as online networking goes. 
Right now the only issue is getting people to join it if they don't have a Gmail account. 

Google and Walmart will take over the new world.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

When I get more than 3 ppl I'll let you know :wink:


----------



## error (Feb 10, 2011)

I'd like it more, but none of my friends have made accounts as far as I'm aware. So it's kind of off my radar for now. I'm not the type to say, "Hey, everyone, check this out!!! Make your accounts NOW!!!" they'll find it when they find it. I never send out friend request either, so I'll just wait until some people start making accounts and maybe a few will find me with time. So I'll keep an eye on it for now...


----------



## nádej (Feb 27, 2011)

I just got it tonight and I'm not sure how I feel about it. I don't think I know how to use it. Everything is confusing.


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

It's open to the public--as well as got some cool new features--circle me, people! I'll throw you in my PerC circle 

+KevinStanislawski

http://googlemobile.blogspot.com/2011/09/google-101-102-103-104-105-106-107.html


----------

